# Wanted: OG Paint LWB Colson Straight Bar (fully equipped or standard accessory group ok)



## srfndoc (Sep 27, 2020)

Looking for a nice OG Paint LWB Colson Straight bar in original condition (fully equipped or standard accessory group). Looking for a complete bike (or close to it) with all the hard to find parts.


----------



## FICHT 150 (Jan 20, 2021)

What was meant by the LWB nomenclature, exactly? It would seem to imply the frame was longer on the 20” frame models.


----------



## srfndoc (Jan 20, 2021)

Long wheel base.  Here are two pics showing the difference between the short and long wheel base versions.


----------



## FICHT 150 (Jan 20, 2021)

Hmm. Doesn’t appear you really gain that much. Are the forks identical, or, do those change too?
After reading the fat guy post, I’m thinking the smaller frame is likely stiffer.
The Scout I bought is the smaller frame. But, it is identical in size to my Schwinn Heavy-Duti.
Thanks for the education.

Ted


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 20, 2021)

FICHT 150 said:


> Hmm. Doesn’t appear you really gain that much. Are the forks identical, or, do those change too?
> After reading the fat guy post, I’m thinking the smaller frame is likely stiffer.
> The Scout I bought is the smaller frame. But, it is identical in size to my Schwinn Heavy-Duti.
> 
> Ted



The LWB is about 2 inches taller & 2 inches longer. Unfortunately, it isn't longer in the cockpit area(between the headtube & seatpost), but instead in the rear triangle. It does however make a taller bike look more proportional, unlike other optional taller frames of the era.


----------



## FICHT 150 (Jan 24, 2021)

Proportional it might be, but, the rear axle gets a longer lever to use to try to separate the bottom bracket from the stays. 
Does look better, but, here in the era of 200lb. dudes being more common then not (my Dad, former Colson owner was 137lbs. most of his life) it seems as if it may be a bit frail.

Ted


----------



## srfndoc (Jan 24, 2021)

Bottom bracket repairs are common on these frames due to exactly what you pointed out.  They actually put extra welds on the 37 frames ( @fordmike65  clued me in to this) in this area to reinforce it.  Still love them and love the way they ride.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 24, 2021)

I'm a big boy at 6'4" and 265lbs. The 36 I have that needed to be repaired was well worn with tons of miles. The other two 36's I have are still solid. Just gotta keep an eye on them. I'm thinking Colson knew they needed to be reinforced due to outer brazing added in 37.


----------



## srfndoc (Jan 30, 2021)

Still looking.


----------



## REDAIR13 (Feb 10, 2021)

https://tulsa.craigslist.org/bik/d/skiatook-vintage-colson-bike/7271781805.html 

not mine


----------



## srfndoc (Feb 10, 2021)

REDAIR13 said:


> https://tulsa.craigslist.org/bik/d/skiatook-vintage-colson-bike/7271781805.html
> 
> not mine



Too late and not a LWB but appreciate the tip.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 16, 2021)

REDAIR13 said:


> https://tulsa.craigslist.org/bik/d/skiatook-vintage-colson-bike/7271781805.html
> 
> not mine



Not a LWB


----------



## srfndoc (Feb 24, 2021)

Still looking.


----------

